# How do you contact a moderator?



## Michael Varn (Sep 9, 2020)

I am trying to get information about how you can edit a thread title. I know there is a time limit to edit messages and replies, but I have no idea how to edit thread titles.

I tried to send an email via the contact link, but it will not send.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2020)

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Become a Premium Member....*


----------

